# Need help in choosing a show clip.



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

it depends on his structure and build as to what will suit him, as well as your (or your groomers) skills and ability to put him into any one of the trims! None of which can be assessed by pics looking down on a curly coat. lol! It really can only be assessed in person by an active show poodle groomer. 

It's also personal preference; what do you prefer the look of every day? 

And perhaps it may also pay to think about what is popular at shows there; if most toys are seen in the continental or scandinavian, then going with the english saddle may make for harder wins as it's "different"...

And his coat will make a difference, if it's not a wonderful crisp coat then the english saddle will be the hardest to pull off well as it really needs that crispness around the bands to look great!

Though the modern isn't a clip that's accepted in the ring anywhere I think? But the others (english saddle, conti, or scandinavian) are fine.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think the Scandi is most likely the best for right now. As FD stated one can't really see the structure looking down. A side shot all fluffed up & then your description of what faults your dog has will help us give you a better idea. A Scandi allows one to manipulate the coat more to add angle's where a dog doesn't have angles etc... & can cover the faults. A Cont. you should have a really nice hind end because once that coat goes then there is no fault correcting.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

I see thanks, I will take a pic of him wet to show his structure. 

I love the 4 clips, my favorites in order is modern, continental, scandinavian and english saddle.

The problem is that in this country we don't have groomers who only work in that profession, we barely have a few dog shows so the only people who groom are handlers.

Just to put an example in poodles actually there are only two persons showing poodles in this country right now, one handler who lives in another city how has two toys and me wit one , that is all :afraid:

Only this handler and the handler who has trained my dog are capable or doing a show poodle clip, since she did the handling of a standard before.

She says she can make the clips but its not her better area (the better is wired haired dogs)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think the modern is an accepted clip for in the show ring, even in FCI? The modern is basically a stylised lamb trim...

But anyway, it sounds like it's very much up to you, and what you would like! As without much competition in the ring you can have some fun and do what you want! Good luck.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

FD the "Modern" is an accepted clip listed in the FCI standard. It's described in the standard which can be found here along with the Lion and the English. It's on the last two pages. 

http://www.fci.be/uploaded_files/172GB2007_en.doc


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ahh, the modern is what I'd think they're calling the traditional puppy clip... As they don't give a traditional puppy clip option, I'd take that as what they are meaning, NOT what I'd call a modern...

I find it odd they say "A moustache is required for all subjects." on all but the english clip though?!

It also doesn't have the scandinavian as an option; though hair is allowed on the front legs of the 'lion', you're not allowed the hind leg hair. You could pull off the scandinavian as a version of their idea of a modern though!??


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> ahh, the modern is what I'd think they're calling the traditional puppy clip... As they don't give a traditional puppy clip option, I'd take that as what they are meaning, NOT what I'd call a modern...
> 
> I find it odd they say "A moustache is required for all subjects." on all but the english clip though?!
> 
> It also doesn't have the scandinavian as an option; though hair is allowed on the front legs of the 'lion', you're not allowed the hind leg hair. You could pull off the scandinavian as a version of their idea of a modern though!??


As for the hair clips the FCI standar is very confusing :afraid:

The way they are describing the lion clip reminds me of the vintage dog show photos, when they were show corded.

Well, as far as I now, the puppy clip even if is not listed there is required to puppies less than a year old, in the last show (before my pup had 12 months) a judge told us she didn't wanted to see him in that clip again. 


Here are the pics of my boy wit the hair wet.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

He is going wit my handler tomorrow, she says she is going to analyze his coat and will choose a clip. :bounce:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

They allow continental, English saddle and puppy you can choose to have him in Scandinavian or the original puppy clip.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Suggested by a judge who we spoke we are doing the continental.

I took him today to the handler and she did the 50% of the job, it will be complete by the next session :act-up:

I will post pics when I have the chance, is a bit odd to his his butt shaved , I can't wait to see the finished job. :angel:


----------

